# Any rats up for adoption in Memphis, Tennessee or close surrounding areas?



## Olivia19 (May 28, 2014)

I'm looking for a boy or two that is in need of a loving home. I currently have three boys.


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

I'm in Knoxville Tennessee and I have two week old babies who will need to be rehomed!


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

I saw a recent post for six boys in martin tn that's about an hour from jackson


----------



## Rata-tat-tastic (May 31, 2014)

I have six boys up for rehoming.


----------

